# High Ridge Pines New Buckling



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Our buckling Honey Boy was born on May 27th at approximately 5:30 AM. His mother, Snow White is doing well. Honey Boy will be registered as a purebred Kiko.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He is adorable!!! Congrats


Thank you. He is our first kid, so we are extremely pleased.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is adorable!!
He's so furry! Are kikos really different than boers in their coats? He just looks so furry!!
So cute!! Congrats!

Tami


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What an adorable little puff ball!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So darn cute! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Oh my goodness he is adorable!!
> He's so furry! Are kikos really different than boers in their coats? He just looks so furry!!
> So cute!! Congrats!
> 
> Tami


His hair will definitely straighten out like his momma's.


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

He is old enough now that he is bouncing around and climbing on his momma. Then he sprints around the shelter. Loving the entertainment.


----------

